# moosemeat archery service



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

X2 for Moosemeat Archery. Doug is an excellent guy to deal with and continually goes out of his way to ensure his customers are fully satisfied.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Moosemeat Archery is top notch to deal with.
Excellent customer service and a great product line.
Doug is great to deal with and 100% customer satisfaction. :thumbs_up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

fine gentleman and a excellent promoter of the sport


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool name


Sent using old school smoke signal


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

No false promises Doug walks the walk.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

web site, address?
sounds like a great guy


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Another Big Thumbs Up for Doug! Top notch service, excellent pricing.

Website: moosemeatarcherysupply.com


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Saw the truck at Halton today but never heard of them before, I will have to check them out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Great guy 
Easy to talk with, very knowledgeable


----------



## bowtechbear (Jan 23, 2009)

Doug sure is a top notch guy i will be dealing with him alot now....

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

No online ordering though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

A+ for Doug. He chased PSE for weeks for me to get my DNA. Bow is tuned great and he got it all done before durhams's charity shoot like he said he would. Great prices too.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> No online ordering though.


Online ordering is on the horizon. Check back soon.
Great place and awesome staff.:embara:
Doug will not be undersold.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Online ordering is on the horizon. Check back soon.
> Great place and awesome staff.:embara:
> Doug will not be undersold.


Cool, I will keep an eye out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Doug at Moosemeat Archery Supply is great to deal with.
Just placed an arrow order with him and the price was great.
Number #1 in my book.
Thanks Doug for your great service!!!. :thumbs_up


----------



## got4low (Apr 29, 2013)

Doug is awesome to deal with!
Bought my mathews off him this spring and couldnt be happier.
Anyone I speak to about archery I mention moosemeat archery.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Doug for all your assistance on my arrow selection.
These new Victory arrows fly like missiles.
I highly recommend Moosemeat Archery Supply. :thumbs_up:canada:


----------

